

Lynda.com Inspiring Story - usmansheikh
http://leansparks.com/lynda-com-inspiring-story/

======
ibudiallo
I like Linda.com and find it very useful. Everytime I mention it to my co
workers they make fun of it. What they don't know, well What only my previous
lead dev knows is that I'm a college drop out who learn mostly on my own
through Linda and many others, and I am on a program where I receive a raise
every 3 months for the past 2 years I am working at this company. If my co
workers only knew .

Thank you lynda.

